# Mojave Ball python feeding!



## 25oboyle966 (8 d ago)

If I have a 120-gram male that is 6 months old is it ok to feed it something 30 grams? I saw a video where he seems to feed that much.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I have no idea on snake weights as I never weigh them, but just feed it something slightly larger than the middle of its body. When I worked with them I would feed Royals around that age Rat Fluffs (10 to 25g) or small weaners (25 to 50g), depending on the animals size (judged visually).


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking back at my records all my Royals were taking adult mice that were around 35-38g every week by the time they were 6 month old, moving up to XL-Mice of around 43-45g by the time they were 9 months, old and then onto large weaner rats every 2 weeks once they turned 12 months.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I was feeding 20 - 30g multimanmates weekly at that size/age.


----------

